# World's Oldest Wine?



## Foxbat (Nov 14, 2017)

Actually the title of the piece is quite misleading. In reality, they found earthenware jars in Georgia  with residual wine compounds. When I first saw the headline, I thought they actually had found some wine.
Georgia made 'world's oldest wine'

I've had Georgian wine in  the past and it was quite good. The oldest wine I've tasted was 40 years old, French and, to be honest, it wasn't up to much. Its colour had paled somewhat and I had to leave it standing upright for two days (to allow the inevitable crystals to settle) and taste-wise, the flavour was nothing to write home about. Certainly not worth the money I paid for it. But at least it wasn't corked!

Imagine the state of the contents if the jars had really been full of 8000 year old wine. Yuch!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 14, 2017)

What I find the most interesting about this piece is the use of a male figure in the decoration - sounds like a proto-Dionysus.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 15, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> What I find the most interesting about this piece is the use of a male figure in the decoration - sounds like a proto-Dionysus.


I just assumed that the picture of the dancing man  was a message - drink this and you'll be a happy bunny. Maybe on the other side of the jar they should have depicted a man nursing a sore head next morning


----------

